# Pull type forage harvester



## jfleace (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm looking to purchase a gently used pull type forage harvester. I will be chopping both hay and corn silage. I have an IH 1086 to pull it with. Is a NH or JD the better choice? Thanks


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I see mostly JD around here, but for the most part people just hire a custom operator with the large forage harvester. Though those are getting so big anymore that you have to have 15 trucks to keep up with them. Now that I think of it I haven't seen anyone using a PT harvestor around here for a long time.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

There is a New Holland pull type for sale at a farm just south of Logansport, IN on highway 29, just before the curve near the airport. Not sure how much he wants. Out of state this week, I will be back up there next weekend and check. Only seen it from the road. New Holland is the popular brand in the northern part of the state. A New Holland dealer in Wyatt has three. But that is a drive for you. kyfred may know about any in his part of KY or maybe haybaler101 over in the southwest area.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

They are hotter than a 2-dollar pistol here.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

We have a NH 900 and a 240, both been pretty good units. If you can, find a unit that has a crop processor on it for the corn. They make a big difference in the feed value.

A 1086 will have its hands very full with any chopper you put behind it.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> We have a NH 900 and a 240, both been pretty good units. If you can, find a unit that has a crop processor on it for the corn. They make a big difference in the feed value.
> 
> A 1086 will have its hands very full with any chopper you put behind it.


Oh really, pulled a 2 row chopper on a 1066 for 27 years. Never dropped below 4 mph even in 25 ton per acre corn. Dynoed at 175 hp and ran several years with a straight pipe. Thats why my ears ring yet.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

We used to pull our NH 900 (with processor) with a 1066, set for 125hp, straight pipe; with a two row wide head it moved along okay. Then we went to three row narrow and that didn't go so well. Ground speed and head speed didn't match at all, and that 1066 didn't have the guts to pull thru a big slug. Now we run with a 7140 and that has the power to keep things moving.
Another thing we found out, went from 5ish gallons per hour fuel on the 1066 at 125 hp to about 7 1/2 gph on the 7140 at 195 hp.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah, feed your 1066 and it will do it too. Ours ran almost 8 gph on the chopper at 175 hp.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

How many acres can a guy get with a pull type chopper using 3 wagons or a couple of trucks? Just pretend like everything goes good lol


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

We usually take about 5 days total to chop about 65-70 acres of corn. We pull beside using rear unload wagons, 2 20 footers and an older 12 foot to help out on the mile long hauls; all have hydraulic drive webs. The biggest time killer is putzing around with an ancient sp unit to open the fields.

In alfalfa we usually cover at least 10 acres/hr, depends how many "metalert moments" there are.


----------

